# Illustrator vs. FreeHand



## Fathom (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage bezüglich Illustrator. Ich konnte bei Freehand immer schön Inhalte in andere Inhalte kopieren. Also bei zwei Grafiken konnte ich die eine Grafik per Befehl "ausschneiden" und dann auswahl auf der anderen Grafik und per Befehl "Strg + V" das spezielle einfügen betätigen. Wie kann man sowas in Illustrator?
Beispiel ich zeichne einen Rahmen sagen  wir mal in Form von einem Pferd (nur ein Beispiel) so, der Pfad ist nicht ganz geschlossen. Nun lege ich eine Farbfläche an. Bsp. Quadrat mit Farbinhalt braun und möchte nun diese Farbfläche in die Kontur des Pferdes einfügen. Bei Free Hand läuft das so ab wie oben beschrieben. Wie geht das bei Illustrator?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Fathom


----------



## ikon (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

die Pfadfläche muss geschlossen sein und auf der Z-Achse oben liegen. Dann erstellst Du während beide Objekte angewählt sind unter "Objekt" eine Schnittmaske. Wenn Du mehrere Flächen in der Schnittmaske platzieren möchtest, musst Du die vorher gruppieren. Mit Bildern verfährt man genauso.

Gruß,
ikon


----------



## Fathom (25. Oktober 2006)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Nehmen wir an ich hab einen Pfad der geschlossen ist, ich diesen aber nicht füllen kann. Wie kann ich diesen dann füllen?
Bei FreeHand würde ich ja einfach ein Quadrat oder ähnliches aufziehen und dann per "ausschneiden" und "speziel einfügen" die Farbe in die Form der Kontur einfügen!


----------



## cdpanic (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Also bei Illustrator is das ganze nicht einfach offene Pfade einzufärben!


Am besten ist es wenn du den Pfad einmal offen hast und einmal geschlossen ( kommt hald drauf an wie weit er offen ist)

Und dann einfach aus dem geschlossenen Pfad eine frabfläche machst und dann dem entsprächende vergrößern und hinter den offenen Pfad legen!

Kurze frage noch, für was brauchst du das
(weil wenn du das für T-shirts brauchst is des ah net die ideale Lösunng)


lg
stef


----------



## ikon (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich verstehe nicht warum man, um die Farbe zu ändern, den Inhalt aus einem Pfad ausschneiden und mittels "speziell einfügen" in einen anderen Pfad einfügen muss.

Ich versteh die Fragestellung nicht ganz, worauf möchtest Du hinaus? Möchtest Du etwa die Farbe der Pfadfläche ändern? Oder aber eine Grafik in einem Pfad platzieren?

mfg,
ikon


----------



## cdpanic (30. Oktober 2006)

So wie ich das verstanden habe will er einen offenen Pfad ausfüllen!! oder


cya
stef


----------

